# Brazilian giant white knee or a Brazilian red and white ? help! :)



## Lollys lovingly bred geck (Feb 4, 2013)

i recently got my first T woop ! but im unsure of what it is ? it looks like the white knee but now after its first molt with me he/she has really vivid red fur on the abdomen. just wondering if any of you lovely lot could give us a bit of advise in telling these apart  

apart from ones red n the other aint


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

Main differences:

Brazilian red and white (_Nhandu chromatus_) have much more vivid red hairs on the abdomen and the carapace is an almost off white colour. They have narrower white bands on the patella, tibia and tarsus

Brazilian white knee (_Acanthoscurria geniculata_) have more subtle red hair and the carapace is black, they have broader white bands on the patella, tibia and tarsus.

There are loads more differences but these are the easiest to spot.

Hope this helps. If you're still unsure get a pic up and you'll get a definite answer.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

ebmoclab said:


> Main differences:
> 
> Brazilian red and white (_Nhandu chromatus_) have much more vivid red hairs on the abdomen and the carapace is an almost off white colour. They have narrower white bands on the patella, tibia and tarsus
> 
> ...


Not my thread but thanks for that, I always get these two confused! I might have to get an A.geniculata, only to help me remember which is which of course...:lol2:

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

mrkeda said:


> Not my thread but thanks for that, I always get these two confused! I might have to get an A.geniculata, only to help me remember which is which of course...:lol2:
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


also, of the two, a.geniculata is the biggest.


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

wilkinss77 said:


> also, of the two, a.geniculata is the biggest.


Size isn't everything Wilks, you lady of the night.

Lols, nah even better then  

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

wilkinss77 said:


> also, of the two, a.geniculata is the biggest.


Very true, A.geniculata can get pretty huge, they can rival L.para's in leg span.

Deffo one of my fave new worlds.


----------



## SeaMilk (Aug 5, 2013)

Is the carapace creamish or black colour? 

Creamish is Chromatus and Black is Geniculata


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck (Feb 4, 2013)

Where is the carapuece complete noob here !


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lollys lovingly bred geck said:


> Where is the carapuece complete noob here !


top of front half of t's body.


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck (Feb 4, 2013)

wilkinss77 said:


> top of front half of t's body.


 thank u x


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Lollys lovingly bred geck said:


> Where is the carapuece complete noob here !


It's the top of the body which holds all the legs with the eyes on top. I used to think of it as the head


----------

